# Struts Tutorial für EE Noobs?



## wtflol (9. Jul 2010)

Java kann ich, html js jsp servlets etc. auch aber Struts wie verwende ich das, hab keie erfahrung mir frameworks? warum finde ich da nirgensd schöne übversichtliche beispiele dazu? bins sher verwirrt, bitte helfen danke?


----------



## gman (9. Jul 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist bei dem Download ein Archiv (*.war) dabei in dem einige Beispiele
enthalten sind. Irgendwas mit "showcase" im Namen.


----------



## nocturne (9. Jul 2010)

Erstmal das JBoss-Tool plugin installieren (Struts ankreuzen).
Der Rest geht wie von selbst.


----------

